# Netgear Router WGT624 v3 : Need help with configuration



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello!

I've been using Netgear Wireless Router for few months now. However, the service is not enitrely good and some of my friends suggest that it may be the configuration that is wrong.

I've learned on how to use the ping xxx.xxx.x.x to check for internet connection and the result amaze me. If i connect my PC directly to the broadband modem, the result is good with very minimum "Rquest timed out appear".

However, if i connect via the router, "request timed out" appears very frequently and occasionally get disconnected ("request timed out" appears all the way down until i release and renew the connection again).

I really hope that someone can help me with the network configuration and help solve this problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for willing to help…I’ll try my best to provide the information required…

Country? Brunei Darussalam
ISP? I’m not sure what to say here, but it’s an e-Speed Broadband provided by Telekom Brunei (u can learn more about it at www.telbru.com.bn if this seems unfamiliar to u).
Broadband Modem? HuaWei SmartAX MT800
Wireless Router? Netgear Router WGT624v3
Connection type? Both… we have PC wire-connected and several laptops wireless-connected
Wireless, encryption? Hmm… the password is using WPA-PSK encryption
Version of Windows? Either Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista
Internet Browser? I’m using IE and Opera but im not sure about others…should be either IE or Opera only…

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Exact description of problem symptom? As i have mentioned above, the connection when wired/wireless-connected to the router is not as good as when wired-connected to broadband.

There are no error message...it's just that when using ping... "request timed out" appear very frequently most of the time (although sometimes, but very rare, that request timed out appear very less). And sometimes, "request timed out" appears all the way down that i have to release and renew the connection.

I pasted an example here:
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=251
Reply from 202.160.8.2: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=251

(at cmd, i typed "ping 202.160.8.2 -t" as i always did...)

The reverse happen when wired-connected to broadband modem. Most of the time, the connection is very good with very few "request timed out".

And so, after few months with the router, we r getting tired of it and i decided to refer it here to help check with the configuration.

Oh! And since buying the router around 6/8 months ago, we have to reset it few times already (5 times?) as these kind of reply appears all the way down and cannot be renewed:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable

--------------------------------------------------


And as instructed, I paste them here:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=387ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=399ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=399ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=400ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 387ms, Maximum = 400ms, Average = 396ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=419ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=393ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=390ms TTL=49
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=400ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 390ms, Maximum = 419ms, Average = 400ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>nbtstat =n

Displays protocol statistics and current TCP/IP connections using NBT
(NetBIOS over TCP/IP).

NBTSTAT [ [-a RemoteName] [-A IP address] [-c] [-n]
[-r] [-R] [-RR] [-s] [-S] [interval] ]

-a (adapter status) Lists the remote machine's name table given its name
-A (Adapter status) Lists the remote machine's name table given its
IP address.
-c (cache) Lists NBT's cache of remote [machine] names and their IP
addresses
-n (names) Lists local NetBIOS names.
-r (resolved) Lists names resolved by broadcast and via WINS
-R (Reload) Purges and reloads the remote cache name table
-S (Sessions) Lists sessions table with the destination IP addresses
-s (sessions) Lists sessions table converting destination IP
addresses to computer NETBIOS names.
-RR (ReleaseRefresh) Sends Name Release packets to WINS and then, starts Refr
esh

RemoteName Remote host machine name.
IP address Dotted decimal representation of the IP address.
interval Redisplays selected statistics, pausing interval seconds
between each display. Press Ctrl+C to stop redisplaying
statistics.


C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
YOUR-0548C161E1<00> UNIQUE Registered
YOUR-0548C161E1<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-0548c161e1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-18-C5-5B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-C5-1E-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 20, 2008 8:44:34
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 21, 2008 8:44:34
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Hp>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Owh! After i wrote all these stuffs, whch took me almost half an hour...i checkd the connection again and poof! "request timed out" all the way down... i haf no choice but to release and renew the connection...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This certainly looks like an ISP issue. It could be the modem and local wiring from the modem to the ISP, but I don't think this is your computer.

The only local thing I'd try is a wired connection to see if this is a wireless issue.


----------



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

Ehm.... but i dont think wireless is the problem. As i said, we also used wired connection for one of the laptop and a desktop pc and the problem still the same...

Ehm...do u think that checkng my router setting will help solve this problem? If so, maybe i can paste them here...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd do the following.

Download the latest firmware for the router and install.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

One or both of these steps frequently solves issues like this.


----------

